# Dog Using Stairs



## bethneebabe (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi everyone! My husband and I are looking to get a dog soon. We have been looking at breeds but my husband is concerned about smaller dogs/dogs with shorter legs being able to come up our stairs. The stairs into our apartment and the stairs in our apartment are quite steep. They are very solid and are hardwood. I know some breeds can have some spinal problems or may not manage the stairs as well. Does anyone know if there are breeds/or a minimum size of dog that may handle stairs better? We are also looking for one that is relatively non-shedding. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

i think stairs would be worse for bigger dogs than smaller dogs since bigger dogs already seem to hve more hip problems in general. i have seen small dogs go up and down the stairs without a problem so i wouldnt worry about it much.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

My sister's papillon/jack russel mix is about 8-9 lbs, and handles stairs without any difficulty or discomfort, as does my cousin's 13-lb poodle. I don't know how long-backed breeds do (dachshunds, corgis, etc.), but the small-medium dogs I've seen do fine. I don't know if their being hardwood would make them slipperier, and therefore harder to navigate, though.

I have seen larger dogs (80lbs + ) have difficulty, especially in going down stairs, but I wouldn't say that's universal with large breed dogs.


----------



## Priss and Pedro's Mama (Nov 4, 2007)

Pedro is 4lbs and manages the hardwood steps at my mom's ok. It took him a while to figure them out, but now he's a pro. Besides, with a little dog you can always just pick them up and carry them if it becomes an issue.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Teddie is 15 pounds and he does the stairs very well. I have some going up to my bed and while he does use them he doesn't like them as much; they have to be against the wall or else. 

I think it more so depends on the dog. It can be a 2 pound dog or it can be a 150 pound dog, it will all just depend on their health..


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

My mom has 2 pekes that work the stairs pretty good..thier ages are 8 and 6. I have stairs too and I do carry Puddles sometimes just cause of your same concerns but I dont think its going to hurt her the older she gets..Just when she was growing. I have a Cairn Terrier that is 12 lbs and a non shedder. Check those out...More suggestions to come.


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

I had a basset hound that I fostered for a while and she could manage my stairs but it looked difficult for her. She had to go up and down kinda sideways because she was so long and her legs were so short. She was fairly young and was doing OK but I could see as she got older the stairs would give her problems.

My big dogs run up and down the stairs like they aren't even there. Sometimes I think Patrick only touches about 2 or 3 of the stairs the whole way (mostly when he is going down).

My sister has a Cairn terrier that only has three legs and he manages stairs really well (both before and after his leg was amputated). They don't shed either.


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

My itty-bitty, four-pound pomeranian handles the stairs just fine, even better than my 25-pound dog. A pom isn't a low shedder, but her size should give you a good idea of what can handle stairs. Dog with long hairs between the toes (like poms) will have a harder time with smooth-surfaced floors if those hairs aren't trimmed to reveal the foot pads for traction.


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a 13 pound australian terrier. He can take the stairs two at a time if he had his choice because he loves to leap. He is also a non shedder. When he was little it took him awhile to be comfortable going down the stairs but now he has no problems.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

My two dogs have quite a big of trouble with stairs. As a matter of fact, they aren't allowed upstairs because of it. I'm afraid they will fall down them. However, they are a large breed and a giant breed dog and my stairs are really tall and steep (I live in an old farmhouse...).

My mom's dog was a 42 lb Shepard mix and she had no trouble whatsoever with stairs. She was recently PTS but when she was younger she'd fly up and down them at full speed.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Navigating stairs takes some practice when you have four legs and are not fully coordinated, which is the case with a young puppy.

If you can possibly swing it, install some sort of padding or carpeting on the stairs. I have oberved even adult dogs become fearful when they lose footing on a staircase, and most of the time, this is due to a slippery surface.

Put your pup on a lead and CARRY him to the bottom of the stairs. The lead is mainly to act as a 'safety line' to keep pup from jumping up - or even worse, down- and taking a tumble. 

DO NOT PULL HIM UP WITH THE LEAD. Sit on the first step and offer him a treat - coax him up the first step, then coax him down again. Move up the stairs one by one - coaxing up and down each time - with a treat reward on each step and a lot of praise when the job is done. Repeat until pup is really comfortable with a few steps - then try a few more. If you can get him to go up and down the whole flight in the first session, that's great but don't rush it.

Make a game of it and you'll both be happy. 

When puppy starts acting very confident with you sitting on the steps with him (which sometimes can take more than one session), place him at the bottom of the steps, start WALKING up from there and coax him along with a toy or a treat or just clapping your hands. Some pups will simply walk up the whole flight of stairs with you - which is great - but many may need a little extra encouragement along the way. Play the up-the-stairs game a couple of times or even over a couple of days if your puppy seems to need it. 

Remember: Praise and reward EVERY positive action. 

After your pup has the going up part nailed, you can teach going down. Teach going down the same way but reversed, starting at the top and going one step at a time. This usually goes much faster. 

Some people do this opposite, starting at the top. I like going upstairs first, but try the opposite if you feel better about it. I don't think it matters so long as you teach positively. 

If this seems to be a long effort to do a simple task, remember that children also take a while to learn how to navigate stairs. In fact, most puppies will get this quite quickly if they are physically able and you keep things positive. 

Remember that pups have a fear period around eight weeks, so if that applies, carry your pup up and down until that period passes.

You may have to train your puppy separately for different sets of stairs and surfaces he encounters - or you may not need to - you'll just have to see how that goes.

As for which dogs do better at stair climbing, most of them - large or small - pick up the training as puppies pretty quickly, especially if they see the family or other dogs use the stairs a lot. Small and medium-sized dogs seem to retain the most confidence as they grow up. Large dogs tend to become somewhat more careful as they grow, especially when going down. Short-legged dogs are never really happy about stair climbing in either direction, so with your house as you described it, they may not be the best choice.


----------



## strawbrykiwicake (Dec 29, 2007)

Belle has no trouble on any type of stairs. When I got her she was 3 pounds and we spent a lot of time learning how to work my apartment steps. She now has NO trouble with anything! Even the foot tall (each stair!!) steps in my house now she has no trouble with them and she's 11 pounds now!


----------

